# Baby primates...



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Rather than hijack Peter's thread, I thought I'd start my own!

We've had a couple of awesome primate based births at work recently and as I've been able to get in a take a few shots, inspired by Peter's good news, I thought I'd share a couple of them.

Fresh pygmy marmosets (a couple of weeks old now!)







































Stunning black lemur twins (unfortunately rejected by mom (dad is soft as a brush) and had to be hand raised). These are really important animals as mom is 'fresh blood' to the UK black lemur population and came in from the Czech Republic last year.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

so stunning amazing how big the baby marazets (sp) are at only 2 weeks old and totaly love they baby lemurs xx


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

wot you lookin at 4 eyes :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> so stunning amazing how big the baby marazets (sp) are at only 2 weeks old and totaly love they baby lemurs xx


They might be a bit older than two weeks, I can't remember their actual DOB! I'll check though.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice Andy.
Any chance of photography lessons...lol
Hows the tops doing...?
Funny how the males are all diff
but have that funny gob..
Not seen black lemurs for a while...
Lemurs bite sore...(dont try it to see)
Looking really good.
Is it the mum blacks first.?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fab pictures Andy! The Pygmy Marms are adorable, but those baby Black lemurs, oh boy! :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Nice Andy.
> Any chance of photography lessons...lol
> Hows the tops doing...?
> Funny how the males are all diff
> ...



No problems at all Peter - I'll happily trade a set of photos and some photography tips for a tour and a coffee if I'm up your neck of the woods? : victory:

Tops are good. The male that looked like he was on his way out (suspected CWD) responded well to steroids. His son, who stole a few of his drugged locust as he grew up has become a bit of a bruiser as a result. They had another pair earlier this year so currently we have five.

The blacks are indeed mom's first. Reintroduction has been tricky as mom is still exhibiting aggression towards them, but hopefully she'll mellow soon. Never had a lemur bite and don't intend to ever have one! The blacks little fangs look bad enough, but I'm always most nervous of the red ruffs!





This was my favourite shot of this particular session (no babies, but love the 'standard pose' feel - it really screams 'pygmy'!)


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I might have broken something gooshing at the baby bundles of ridiculously cute.

Absolutely stunning pictures


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Geat photos Andy & congrats to all at work on all the new arrivals :no1:


----------



## the dogs (Jul 15, 2009)

amazing pics of amazing animals


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Those pictures are amazing! Very adorable little guys and girls!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

If either of those lemur babies goes missing, you might want to check my house.. :whistling2:


----------

